# 700 Cracked block



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

My sons 2003 Polaris 700 started leaking oil above dipstick which turned out to be a bunch of small cracks. It would still run but made a nasty noise and valve cover was moving like valve were out of wack. I pulled motor out and apart to find everything on top end looked good but one of the rods has alot of up and down play. I guess my question is what the hell do I do now? The quad is basically stock and in mint condition for a 2003. Only mod is 26" tires. Any help or advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have a cracked block you need to either A: find another block and rebuild,B: buy a used engine,C: buy a crate engine. Or part it out and buy another bike. Not to come off rude but that's really about it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

